

Daily Routine of a 4 Hour Programmer - jayjanarthanan
http://jayonsoftware.squarespace.com/home/2012/1/9/daily-routine-of-a-4-hour-programmer.html
Everyone knows the routine, get to work by 9 AM, sit in front of the computer, code all day, and head home at 5. Now, thanks to guys like Tim Ferris I have started to re-think how I work and what makes me productive as a software developer. Recently, I made some big changes to my Monday to Friday schedule. For a long time, I did things just like all of the other coders I know. But during the second half of 2011, I started experimenting to see what type of daily schedule makes me most productive and here is my current schedule:
======
nstott
I need to work in sprints, focus for an hour or two (or more if it's
effortless), and then stop for ten minutes, stand up, walk around. get the
blood flowing again

------
jayjanarthanan
The above is what works for me and I love to get feed back from other
developers on what works for you and how you make your self a productive
developer.

~~~
janus
I found your post really intriguing.

I'm really interested about this 'flow' state you mention. I have found that I
can get lost coding for hours but only if the problem / project is interesting
enough. When doing something really really boring for a client or someone
else, and without the tools and languages of my preference, I'm perhaps as 10%
as productive as opposed in the environment of my preference.

The thing is, you can't always choose the projects you work on, and you can't
always choose the tools you'd like to work with. Do you have any advice for
improving productivity when you have these things against?

~~~
jayonsoftware
I can relate to this and the way to get around this is to find some thing that
will make the interesting. Its like going to the gym, if you find some link
then you will love what you are doing.

Have you read any of the writings by Tony Robbins ? he talks about this pain /
pleasure principle and how you can like some thing you hate right now.

